# Kung Fu Chicken aka Magnetron Delay



## jjjimi84 (May 15, 2020)

Here is the Kung Fu Chicken, it is a Magnetron Delay with a slam switch that sends the delay into oscillation. 

Pedal was built on December 6th 2018 and finally painted on February 29th of this year, only took me three months to post....

Nice.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (May 15, 2020)

whoa - can you tell us more about this slam switch!? love my magnetron delay, this sounds like a sweet mod. any chance you have a sound clip of that effect? 

nice looking build, that clucker's ready for action!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 15, 2020)

Hand-did artwork is the best!  I think I see what you did inside.  The SLAM switch kicks the feedback up by an amount set by the added trimpot.  The SLAM switch is momentary, right?


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 15, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Hand-did artwork is the best!  I think I see what you did inside.  The SLAM switch kicks the feedback up by an amount set by the added trimpot.  The SLAM switch is momentary, right?



Yep! That is correct, the slam switch is a momentary foot switch that when pressed sends the pedal into oscillation. The trimpot controls the speed at which it gets to self oscillation.

Thank you for the kind words, I wish I could do the computer graphic thing but I get frustrated and hand painting has become quite calming for me.

I think I made a demo of this somewhere... Sounds like bad wedding music but you can hear the notes rise in and start to feedback.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/dan-keclik%2Fmagnetron-2


----------



## Barry (May 15, 2020)

Nice job, wish I could do artwork like that freehand


----------



## chongmagic (May 16, 2020)

Looks great, love the artwork!


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 16, 2020)

Thank you all for the kind words, I really appreciate it.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (May 17, 2020)

Please share how to SLAM


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 17, 2020)

pedjok said:


> Please share how to SLAM



All you do is wire a momentary switch to lugs two and three of the feedback switch. When depressed it will be the knob setting and when stepped on it goes balls out. You can add trimmers or pots to control the speed of it if you want to get crazy.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (May 18, 2020)

Are the led bezels mounted outside the box?


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 18, 2020)

pedjok said:


> Are the led bezels mounted outside the box?


 








						LED Lens (5mm - Type 1) - PedalPCB.com
					

Quantity: 5




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




I use these for all of my builds. You just drill a 1/4” hole and push them in and the led hold them in place. They work great!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (May 18, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> LED Lens (5mm - Type 1) - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Quantity: 5
> ...



I mean, the way it was mounted on the picture. I think the bezel wasn’t pushed in enough. Half of the bezel is still outside the box


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 18, 2020)

pedjok said:


> I mean, the way it was mounted on the picture. I think the bezel wasn’t pushed in enough. Half of the bezel is still outside the box











						LED Lens (5mm - Type 2) - PedalPCB.com
					

Quantity: 5




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




Then it was this, sorry about that. Same concept though.


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Sep 20, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> All you do is wire a momentary switch to lugs two and three of the feedback switch. When depressed it will be the knob setting and when stepped on it goes balls out. You can add trimmers or pots to control the speed of it if you want to get crazy.


what kind of momentary switch should i use?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 21, 2021)

Raspymcnasty said:


> what kind of momentary switch should i use?


This one I believe









						SPST Momentary Soft Touch Short Shaft Push Button Stomp Foots / Pedal Switch
					

SPST | Momentary | Soft Touch | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't know how I missed this post the first time around but this is great! Maybe I need to build a magnetron 🤔


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 21, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I don't know how I missed this post the first time around but this is great! Maybe I need to build a magnetron 🤔


You do, i am working on my second


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 21, 2021)

Does that slam switch mod work on other delay circuits?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 21, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Does that slam switch mod work on other delay circuits?


Yes it will with most pt2399 if not all.


----------

